# Refusal for Visa for 10 years



## ladyvailankanni (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Senior folks

I was refused to enter UK due to forge docs issue in 2009 and I would like to know whiih countries I have an option to opt for PR or work visa 

Please kindly list out my options here 

Thanks in Advance

ladyvailankanni


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ladyvailankanni said:


> Hi Senior folks
> 
> I was refused to enter UK due to forge docs issue in 2009 and I would like to know whiih countries I have an option to opt for PR or work visa
> 
> ...


I'd say you are going to struggle with migration to any country due to this issue. You have a responsibility to inform any countries Immigration service of your previous indescretions and I expect you may be refused from entry for at least a period of 5 years.....
I'm led to beleive that there is a 5 year ban on entry into NZ if you are found to be using fraudulent methods to come here. Some countries may be the same or more ?

All you can do is approach Immigration in the country or countries you wish to migrate to and ask.

Regards,


----------

